# Moving to Ras Al Khaimah



## Sunnyside29 (Jan 25, 2016)

Hi all,
I have been offered a job at a school in Ras Al khaimah (Not sure on the rules, if I am allowed to name the school?).

My partner and I are both 30, active (both love to keep fit) and social, but we are concerned this are may be too quiet for us.

IS any one able to share their experiences of living in this area?

Also any feedback on the academy school is welcome


----------



## Rabzoid (Jan 25, 2016)

Hi There. I've been in RAK for around 6 months. I love it, Its enough to keep me entertained during the week, at weekends I usually head out. Its close to all the other emirates. If you give me your whatsapp and get in touch when you get here. I'll be happy to show you around.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Rabzoid said:


> Hi There. I've been in RAK for around 6 months. I love it, Its enough to keep me entertained during the week, at weekends I usually head out. Its close to all the other emirates. If you give me your whatsapp and get in touch when you get here. I'll be happy to show you around.


Please note posting personal contact details is not permitted on the forum. You can use the PM facility to exchange the information after you've both made five posts.


----------

